# اختبار ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية



## د ناصر (13 مايو 2009)

[size=5]طريقة لاجتياز اختبار ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية PMP

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ابشركم باني الحمد لله اجتزت اختبار pmp وحبيت اشاركم تجربتي واسأل الله ان تكون مفيدة 

التجهيز للاختبار :

اعتمدت في الاختبار على كتابين رئيسين كتاب pmbok وكتاب ريتا حيث قرأت كل منهم حوالي مرتين 
اعتمدت بعد الله على حل اسئلة كثيرة وحضوري دورة تدريبية في ادارة المشاريع الحمدالله كان المركز جدا ممتاز وخصوصا مدربينهم حتى ان المدرب عطاني تطبيقات نظرية وعملية وهو الا بلغني اقرا في الكتب اللي ذكرتها بالسابق فيما يتعلق بالاختبار :
الاختبار اغلبه كان مكون من اسئلة تحكي سيناريوهات وكانت اغلبها ( حوالي 90% ) من اللي اخذته بالدورة و وجزء بسيط اسئلة لا ادرى عن ماذا تتحدث ( حوالي اربعة الى خمسة اسئلة ) .

نصائح للاعداد للاختبار : 

 - دخول دورة تدريبية قوية بمعدل 35 ساعة تدريبية واهم شي المدرب يكون متمكن .
قراءه كتاب الpmbok لتفهم كل عملية بوضوح وهدفها وماذا تحتوي وايضا فهم كل الادوات والاساليب ( tools ) وفي ماذا تستخدم . 
 - قراءه كتاب ريتا لاكثر من مرة وركز على حل تمارينها الموجودة في الكتاب لانها مفيدة جدا 
 - لا تحاول الضغط على نفسك كثيرا في المذاكرة وقلب حياتك لسجن وحاول ان تركز على الفهم 
 - موضوع المدخلات والمخرجات لكل عملية والاساليب الخاصة بها موضوع مقلق لاكثر الناس حيث ان حفظها صعب نوعا ما و يحتوي الاختبار على جزء غير بسيط منها وكل اللي عليك ان تفهم بالضبط لماذا تحتاج كل مدخل منها inputs للعمليات ال 44 بشكل منطقي و ماذا ينتج عنها ( المخرجات ) و الاساليب المختلفة tools لاستخراج المخرجات وهذه اخذته بالدورة بشكل تفصيلي وما قصر المدرب الله يعطيه العافيه.
 - حاول ربط المخرجات بالمدخلات بالعمليات ال 44 حيث ان كثيرا من المخرجات عي مدخلات لعمليات اخرى 
 - حاول تصنيف الtools المشتركة بين العمليات ال44 ومعرفة لماذا تتكرر في هذه العمليات بالضبط 

اثناء الاختبار 

# اهم ما في الاختبار ان تتحكم انت بالاختبار و لاتدع الاختبار يتحكم بك لو تفاجأت بكم سؤال ما تعرفه فانتبه انك ترتبك وتضيع كل شيء 
 # ضع لك استراتيجه معينه مثل بان تقوم بحل الاسئلة القصيرة اولا ومن ثم اسئلة الحسابات ومن ثم الاسئلة الطويلة وهكذا 
 # اي سؤال لاتعرف الاجابة عليه من اول ما قرأته لا تضيع وقتك فيه وشوف اللي بعده 
# كن متأكد بان هناك اسئلة لن تستطيع الجواب عليها او لا تفهمها تماما و تجد فيها مصطلحات غريبة عليك 
# اكتب بالورقة الجانبية الاسئلة التي تحتاج اعادة نظر في اجوبتها لو قدرت تراجعها وعندك وقت 
 # اكتب بالاوراق قبل البدء بالاختبار اي شيء يصعب حفظه عليك مثل القوانين 
 # كن واثقا من نفسك و لاترتبك 
# يجب ان تتعود على الجلوس لاربع ساعات وحل اسئلة حيث انها نقطة مهمة جدا 
# حاول ان تاخذ راحة وابعد عينيك عن الشاشة لفترة بسيطة كل ساعة مثلا حتى تعطي فرصة لعينيك لتستريح قليلا
# من وجهة نظري الوقت كافي تماما فلا يكون احد اكبر همومك ( الحمد لله انتهيت قبل الوقت بفترة كافية جدا ) 

والله يوفقكم جميعا

لاتنسون اختيار المركز الاحترافي في تقديم الدورة 


[align=center]ممكن تستفيدون من الرابط التالي لاجتياز الاختبار [/align][align=center]اضغط هنا[/align][/SIZE]


----------



## م فيصل الماجد (25 مايو 2009)

الله يوفقك يادكتور وانا ناوي ادخل الاختبار قريب وسبق اني تواصلت معاك 
عشان المعهد والدروة القادمة حقهم انا داخلها واللي يبي يشارك معي ممكن يسجل على 
الرابط التالي


----------



## مورقاني (25 مايو 2009)

شكراُ لك يا دكتور ناصر لهذه النصائح المهمة لتقديم الامتحان حقيقة افدتنا كثيراً بهذه النصائح أما من يرغب في تسجيل دورة ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية في الاردن فاعلان دورة ادارة المشاريع على هذا اللينك :-
http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/3922/pmplast.jpg


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (26 مايو 2009)

Congratulations
insha'allah, i will pass the exam next month


----------



## shamsiye (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم ,,, وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم .*


----------

